# Funny Breakup letter



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the funniest thing ever!!!!!!

http://youmakemetouchyourhandsforstu...ons.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Janice (Jun 18, 2007)

omg, I really needed that right now! hilarious!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness. That was too funny. :]


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2007)

So deep and profound.  Wow, just breathtaking.  Beautiful.  Like it was crafted by the delicate hands of an angel.

Not so much.


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the fact the man reading it out can barely conceal his laughter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so funny! 

This girl clearly hasn't heard of punctuation, but she still got her point across well...


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So deep and profound.  Wow, just breathtaking.  Beautiful.  Like it was crafted by the delicate hands of an angel.
_

 





My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 19, 2007)

This is really a letter one should keep for own use!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

I totally love that it's a dramatic reading!


----------



## frocher (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

whoa this is brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I'm serious AND sarcastic!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 27, 2007)

That is horrendous!!! I think I just lost some I.Q. points!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 27, 2007)

hahahaha....this reminds me high school drama


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 27, 2007)

looooooooool!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 27, 2007)

fuuny! that guy has the best voice! 

id rather date a spider...haha! x


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Jul 28, 2007)

i love the way she tries to act like the guy is an idiot and she's so smart...she even mentions that she ain't stupid...after reading that the guy is going to think the SMARTEST thing that he could have done is just used her for a date...haha

i know that was evil but jeez that's why spell check was invented...use it honey!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL!!!!!! Hi- larious!


----------



## macslut (Jul 28, 2007)

That.was.funny.  You could hear the reader really trying to hold in the laughter too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder where he got the letter...or was he the reciever


----------



## Hilly (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL..on some website..maybe it was bored.com, there are real breakup letters and this came from there.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG!!! that was so frickin hilarious!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 29, 2007)

I want to find the man who read this and hold his hands for stupid reasons!


----------



## goink (Jul 29, 2007)

haha.
i love it when he read "worlddddddd"!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 30, 2007)

Sooooooo jealouse of her writing style it's the best Ihave ever red in the worlddddddddddd i loooooove it runon sentences rock!!!!!


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 30, 2007)

LOLOLOL omg that's hilarious! Worl-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_haha.
i love it when he read "worlddddddd"!_

 
That's my fav part!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Sooo emo. Lol, I love it.


----------

